# Windows-Share?



## SaschaLR (24. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Kann ich mit Java auf Windows-Shares zugreifen oder zumindestens Informationen über Shares beziehen?

Was ich brauche ist ein lesender Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse in einem Share und Gesamtspeicherplatz und verfügbaren Speichplatz eines Shares ohne vorher über "net use" oder den Explorer ein Share zu mounten. Sozusagen ein Share nur in der Java-Applikation mounten. 

Geht das? Intuitiv sehe ich da ja schwarz ... 

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jul 2006)

Intuitiv gebe ich dir Recht und sehe auch schwarz.

Ebenso intuitiv hätte ich aber noch nen Link, der vielleicht (aber nur vielleicht  ) was bringen könnte:

http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## SaschaLR (24. Jul 2006)

Es sieht aus, als ob das genau das ist, was ich brauche.

Nur leider bekomme ich es noch nicht hin eine Datei auch tatsächlich zu lesen ... mal schauen.

Vielen Dank,
Sascha


----------

